# The incredible, magical exploding ear (graphic)



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

that was fast


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

His ear looked like it would fall off. That shit was worse than Sakuraba's


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't understand why he didn't have that ear drained prior to the fight. That thing was nasty.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

That sh*t was gross


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ear was rigged lOL


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol somebody post a gif of Thompson slapping the ref


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

seriously that slap was sooooo classic.

That ear!!! holy shit!!! RIght before it happened I posted, his dr. should numb it and get a scalpel and try to deflate it and then kimbo exploded his ear. I couldn't believe it. Get that ear to a surgeon, like, yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

the announcer said earlier in the fight
"I would aim at that alien life form that use
to be Thompsons left ear" 

LMAO


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG I thought I heard the announcer say "alien life form" lmfao!!!! go to a dr. for chrissake thompson I think u can afford it if elitexc won't pay for it!


----------



## ControlledChaos (Mar 18, 2007)

*Oh hell no*

The ear was such a joke. Why would he ever enter into a fight with a striker like Kimbo. You could see that thing floppin around every time Kimbo caught him with a solid punch. And my friend was like why doesn't he hit him in the ear... 30 seconds later he did!


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

BigDaddy13 said:


> the announcer said earlier in the fight
> "I would aim at that alien life form that use
> to be Thompsons left ear"
> 
> LMAO


Looooool, yupp Mauro is the shit :thumb02:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Must have felt like hitting a hard-boiled egg!


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

BigDaddy13 said:


> the announcer said earlier in the fight
> "I would aim at that alien life form that use
> to be Thompsons left ear"
> 
> LMAO



Yeah I was LMAO too :laugh:


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

I love Kimbo's expression after he makes it blow up, and then the ref gives it a dirty look as well. 
Wow, what a laugh i had with my dad. We kept saying <This is the main event!>


----------



## -JinX- (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah his ear should have been drained, i've never seen a ear that bad before sick shit man


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

*Nice ear!*

Looked like the ear hematoma my dog used to get. What a dumb ass for not getting that drained before the fight.

Some plastic surgeon will figure out how to fix all these wrestler and fighters cauliflower ears and make a fortune.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

what i liked most about it is kimbo looked like he was thinking "god damn that was nasty" the look on his face in the gif after it popped is classic


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

These guys must be getting constantly tested for bloodborne diseases just in case something like the exploding ear happens.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, they must test them. The only thing worse than getting a gobful of exploding ear juice, would be to find out afterwards that you caught Hepatitis from it as well, lol.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the gif of Thompson slapping the ref.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

I've heard a few rumours that he wasn't allowed to have it drained so Kimbo had something to go for if all else failed, which it did.


----------

